# Generic Clomid



## chucko (Sep 22, 2011)

Just curious on everyone's opinion of the generic brands like Cipla and Solvay out of India/Europe for clomid?


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 22, 2011)

almost my whole PCT is from cipla... shit better be good lol
ive got cipla cialis from the same place i got the clomid and the cialis is legit for sure


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> almost my whole PCT is from cipla... shit better be good lol
> ive got cipla cialis from the same place i got the clomid and the cialis is legit for sure


 

Ditto 

I know the cialas works!  LOL  Ceebis 

Blood work in 4 weeks will tell if the Anastrazole is good too 

All from India


----------



## booze (Sep 22, 2011)

i use generic clomid from an online pharmacy (ships from india) and its GTG. man i get some vivd dreams on that shit!


----------

